

Foundry VCs now only want pitches via Twitter - petewarden
http://www.foundrygroup.com/wp/2010/03/foundry-group-moves-to-twitter-platform-for-deal-evaluation/

======
tbgvi
Is it April 1st already?

Almost had me going for about 15 seconds :)

------
steveplace
_We hired consultants from McKinsey & Company last summer and after 9 months
of working with us to learn how we operate, it was obvious that Twitter was
the right choice._

Your April fools jokes need more subtlety.

------
gyardley
I inwardly cringe at the approach of this day every year.

------
fleitz
Does this mean it's now acceptable to put TL;DR in place of Executive Summary?

------
coryl
Sounds like an awful idea.

------
seregine
one day too soon

------
JimBastard
_"First, everyone is on Twitter, so there is no chance that an entrepreneur
wouldn’t be able to reach us."_

False assumption your rich asshats.

